# Status Bar Brightness Slider



## cid` (Jun 15, 2011)

Working for anyone on CM4DX?

I tried and seems broken, would be a lot nicer than the presets


----------



## Finkployd (Jun 19, 2011)

I was about to post on this as well. Hasn't worked for me on any of the nightlies yet.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i just went and checked the box to turn it on and tried it. It took me a minute to find the right way to do it, but it works. i'm on nightly#5. You have to put your finger at the very top of the screen and slide it left or right slowly to adjust.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Where is this setting?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Where is this setting?


settings>cm settings>interface>status bar tweaks>status bar brightness control


----------



## cid` (Jun 15, 2011)

awesome that worked.. i tried from far right to far left.. seems to work better starting from middle/top going either left or right


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

Going Slower is the key from what I have found. If I try and go to fast - nothing.


----------



## Finkployd (Jun 19, 2011)

I cannot believe I never just tried to slide slowly









Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

After activating and attempting i've found that putting your finger in the center of the status bar and sliding left or right is the best method but what works best for me is to slide right then left as I can get to the lowest brightness setting this way.


----------



## mjd515 (Jun 14, 2011)

i cant get it to activate.....it keeps saying auto brightness is on...its not any help would be awesome!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

mjd515 said:


> i cant get it to activate.....it keeps saying auto brightness is on...its not any help would be awesome!


go to Settings>Display>Brightness to adjust and see if that fixes it.


----------



## mjd515 (Jun 14, 2011)

nope still broke


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

You need to make sure that in your brightness settings under notification power widget buttons, the choice does NOT include automated. Then you can go back and it will let you check off the slider control of brightness. If automated is set slider is not allowed.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cid` (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyones brightness reset after turning the screen off/back on after using the slider to dim it?


----------

